
Show HN: Drag and drop sorting and reordering script for nested structures - supraniti
https://supraniti.github.io/Lean-Mean-Drag-and-Drop/
======
kzrdude
IMO pre-drop feedback should be local, not global. Items might gently squeeze
to the side to show a gap where an item would be inserted, instead of pushing
things up/down rows and other distracting animations.

------
tyingq
Worked well on my desktop, but difficult to use on a phone, as dragging
scrolls the page. Or am I doing something wrong?

